# If you thought that bunny had big feet - you ain't seen nothing yet



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

These two are Avocets. Their nest got buldozed at a local development site and they ended up homeless. Animal control brought them to us. Look at those feet. They were all drooped down, wings hanging and they couldn't walk they were so starved. But with about a 100 fresh baby crickets and some calcium laced water they are up and chirping for food every couple hours. They're going to be fine if we don't go broke buying $.09 cent each baby crickets at Petco.

NAB 



















Here's what they will look like when they are all grown up.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Avocet


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Mail order the crickets you can get them in bulk for less.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I've never heard of an Avocet. What an interesting and lovely looking bird!

Was that development by water? Looks like they are "water" birds. 

THANK GOODNESS they were rescued...dare I ask what happened to the parents??

Damn man and his insatiable urge to BUILD on any land that's open!! 

Those legs ain't too shabby either!! They are such cuties!

Thanks so much for sharing! As always, you have come up with another surprise!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches to these little ones!

Shi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for another delightful picture, Nab! 

Cynthia


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I must say Nab - you DO get the most interesting visitors  How you ever keep them and their individual care needs straight is beyond me. The adults are gorgeous - but the babies you have are up my ally (cute & cuddly looking ). Good luck with these wee ones and we'll be watching for updates - as always.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Damn man and his insatiable urge to BUILD on any land that's open!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I always look forward to a new thread from you cause I never know what is going to pop up. And, aren't they cuties. Like Shi, I had never heard of them. They are so gorgeous when they are grown.

And, Shi, I agree with what you said.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL they are so cute......and BIG FEET is right!!! 

Count me in...on those that have never heard of them.

So Nab, you are not only providing us entertainment and delightful pictures, but an education!!!  


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *I've never heard of an Avocet.* What an interesting and lovely looking bird!
> Shi


I hadn't either, Shi, so I did a little search on them.

Here's a link to some information about the Avocet.
http://ocbirderca.blogspot.com/2007/11/american-avocet.html

I don't know if there are different types of Avocets, but they all looked the same in the links I checked out.

Those babies are adorable & as adults they're beautiful.
Thanks for sharing them with us. 

NAB, will these little guy's beaks get as long as the ones in the article I posted the link to?

Cindy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

The chicks are adorable. The adults are lovely with their tri colors in summer.
I'd not heard of them either. Thanks Nab. But nine cents each for crickets? Yikes!

Margaret


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

They are cute and very interesting when the get full grown.


----------

